# Female model can't find a boyfriend



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

Céline Centino, 26, from Switzerland, claims men are simply frightened to chat her up because she's too beautiful for them. She explained: 'I'll be out with my friends and guys will be watching, looking at me like they want to eat me, but when I give them a little smile to invite them over they never come.'
She would love to have a boyfriend to share her free time with and is desperate for a relationship. And when it comes to prospective suitors, the 5ft 4in model has very few requirements. 'I don't really have a usual type of man that I'm attracted to,' she explained. 'They should be tall – taller than me at least – and I like when they are funny and can make me laugh. But as for hair or face I don't mind, I think personality is much more important than looks.'.








Model says she's single because men are 'too scared' to approach her


Céline Centino, 26, from Switzerland, has spent £20k perfecting her looks but claims men are frightened to chat her up. The Instagram influencer believes it is because she is too beautiful.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 11, 2021)

She looks trashy and low class


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 11, 2021)

“Chat her up” another proof tinder isn’t real life @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 11, 2021)

her eyes look filtered tbh


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> She looks trashy and low class


What do you mean, I think she looks fabulous, like one of the women from the Kardashian-Jenner clan, like a modern princess.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 11, 2021)

Cope

if I ping her on instagram and tell her to be my gf, guaranteed she never answers????


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Cope
> 
> if I ping her on instagram and tell her to be my gf, guaranteed she never answers????


You need to approach her in real life.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> You need to approach her in real life.



bbbb but wanted to fuck her hard


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 11, 2021)

hilarious


----------



## gamma (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> You need to approach her in real life.


She would reject me IRL


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> bbbb but wanted to fuck her hard


I don't know man, you could message her, ask her for a date or something...Make sure you're funny, she likes funny man.


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

BTW, she said she was bullied as a teen because of her looks, she worked hard to get here, anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


----------



## gamma (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


Rhino, eye surgery, bimax (?)


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> Rhino, eye surgery, bimax (?)


Yeah, she looked recessed, than starting wearing braces, she had a gradual transformation, getting hotter and hotter.


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah, she looked recessed, than starting wearing braces, she had a gradual transformation, getting hotter and hotter.



This entire thread is starting to feel like a troll lmfao wtf 💀


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> This entire thread is starting to feel like a troll lmfao wtf 💀


Where's the trolling...?🤨
This young lady seems like she is still very insecure about her image, because she was ugly and bullied when she was a teen, so that's why she doesn't have a boyfriend yet.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Where's the trolling...?🤨
> This young lady seems like she is still very insecure about her image, because she was ugly and bullied when she was a teen, so that's why she doesn't have a boyfriend yet.


abused dog mentality strikes again


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Where's the trolling...?🤨
> This young lady seems like she is still very insecure about her image, because she was ugly and bullied when she was a teen, so that's why she doesn't have a boyfriend yet.


Insecure about herself ? 

Its virtually impossible for any female to be insecure today,except if they compare themselves to VS models.Other than that,as a female you just need a Social Media presence and you're an instant mini celebrity


----------



## TITUS (Jul 11, 2021)

She looks like a kikess in the before pictures.


----------



## koalendo (Jul 11, 2021)

"They should be tall"
every
single
time


----------



## koalendo (Jul 11, 2021)

"taller than me at least"
they always add this not to sound shallow, but she would cry if a 5ft6 guy approached her, the fact he thinks he has a chance is offensive.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> BTW, she said she was bullied as a teen because of her looks, she worked hard to get here, anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


is she Jewish?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Céline Centino, 26, from Switzerland, claims men are simply frightened to chat her up because she's too beautiful for them. She explained: 'I'll be out with my friends and guys will be watching, looking at me like they want to eat me, but when I give them a little smile to invite them over they never come.'
> She would love to have a boyfriend to share her free time with and is desperate for a relationship. And when it comes to prospective suitors, the 5ft 4in model has very few requirements. 'I don't really have a usual type of man that I'm attracted to,' she explained. 'They should be tall – taller than me at least – and I like when they are funny and can make me laugh. But as for hair or face I don't mind, I think personality is much more important than looks.'.
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Damn. Look how fat that pussy is!


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Céline Centino, 26, from Switzerland, claims men are simply frightened to chat her up because she's too beautiful for them. She explained: 'I'll be out with my friends and guys will be watching, looking at me like they want to eat me, but when I give them a little smile to invite them over they never come.'
> She would love to have a boyfriend to share her free time with and is desperate for a relationship. And when it comes to prospective suitors, the 5ft 4in model has very few requirements. 'I don't really have a usual type of man that I'm attracted to,' she explained. 'They should be tall – taller than me at least – and I like when they are funny and can make me laugh. But as for hair or face I don't mind, I think personality is much more important than looks.'.
> 
> 
> ...


"Can't find a boyfriend"

Bodycount: 463


----------



## shrek (Jul 11, 2021)

I hate when gitls get a bunch of shitty tattoos. Completely ruins it


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 11, 2021)

All of her face and body look extremely Photoshopped


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 11, 2021)

a fellow looksmaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jul 11, 2021)

she looks so fucking artificial its disgusting
like a messed up plastic doll


----------



## lutte (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> BTW, she said she was bullied as a teen because of her looks, she worked hard to get here, anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


Merkel-lite


----------



## lutte (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah, she looked recessed, than starting wearing braces, she had a gradual transformation, getting hotter and hotter.


Looks like a beautiful british princess


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> 'I don't really have a usual type of man that I'm attracted to,'





Gonthar said:


> 'They should be tall – taller than me at least


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> BTW, she said she was bullied as a teen because of her looks, she worked hard to get here, anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


MIRIN her looksmax transformation. 

She’s basically the equivalent of a male low tier normie who ascended to “chadlite” hood

But her _*mentality*_ is still the mind of a low tier Becky due to the damage from bullying. This is you can’t sweat these IG chicks


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jul 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> She would reject me IRL


She would even reject arvid or amnesia probably jfl


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Céline Centino, 26, from Switzerland, claims men are simply frightened to chat her up because she's too beautiful for them. She explained: 'I'll be out with my friends and guys will be watching, looking at me like they want to eat me, but when I give them a little smile to invite them over they never come.'
> She would love to have a boyfriend to share her free time with and is desperate for a relationship. And when it comes to prospective suitors, the 5ft 4in model has very few requirements. 'I don't really have a usual type of man that I'm attracted to,' she explained. 'They should be tall – taller than me at least – and I like when they are funny and can make me laugh. But as for hair or face I don't mind, I think personality is much more important than looks.'.
> 
> 
> ...


I feel something rising


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 11, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> BTW, she said she was bullied as a teen because of her looks, she worked hard to get here, anyone could guess what surgeries she got?


femcel


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 12, 2021)

why the fuck are women like this even deemed news worthy? theres plenty of women like this jfl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 12, 2021)

also idk if guys are scared of her. i think that its moreso that she has too much cheek fillers n shit and dudes who look good think she looks weird as fuck. the only guys who are into this look are usually ugly rich dudes and black guys


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jul 13, 2021)

Dont fall for it. This article is nothing but Chadvertisment.


----------



## Kekee (Jul 13, 2021)

She looks like shit. Fakeup maxxed plastic Post Prime whore.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 13, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Insecure about herself ?
> 
> Its virtually impossible for any female to be insecure today


Plenty if not most women are insecure.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 13, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Dont fall for it. This article is nothing but Chadvertisment.


yh, guys like u want this shit but she aint want nigs
edit: i lie, some of them do cuz ive seen a few orbit like 6.5+psl black guys (broderick hunter level+ face)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 13, 2021)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 13, 2021)

Meanwhile unfrauded:








haters will say its lens distortion
She uses every fraud there is on her insta


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jul 13, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yh, guys like u want this shit but she aint want nigs


Bro, learn grammar. Low iq ass. And yes i do want something like this. SO. You think women have to be ABSOLUTELY PERFECT or else they’re ugly and unworthy.


----------



## jfcage (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Rhino, eye surgery, bimax (?)


Plus brazilian butt lift.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jul 13, 2021)

Daw said:


> Meanwhile unfrauded:
> View attachment 1222541
> 
> View attachment 1222544
> ...


Ugh. Mama got a booty for a man to bury his entire face into. Uh-huh.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 13, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Bro, learn grammar. Low iq ass. And yes i do want something like this. SO. You think women have to be ABSOLUTELY PERFECT or else they’re ugly and unworthy.


fix your low IQ looks and then girls like this will like you. I suggest becoming a northern euro chad. Anyways, I know a girl who has bimbo looking friends like this. Its mainly black guys and rich older ugly guys instead of some chad with money lmao which is what she tells me. Her type is 6.5psl+. lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Rhino, eye surgery, bimax (?)


Does Switzeland have the best and most bp surgeons in Europe for bimax/lf and so on? Looking to head there in the future


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 13, 2021)

I've seen sex dolls more realistic than this whore ngl. Vomit inducing


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> She looks trashy and low class



fake, trashy and low class


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 16, 2021)

Low class


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 17, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> She looks trashy and low class





Yellowskies said:


> fake, trashy and low class





Xangsane said:


> Low class


What's this "low class" you keep mentioning it, she looks high class to me, just like the Kardashians - they are modern day royalty, no one gives a shit now about real royalty and noble families, they have been replaced by influencers, reality show stars, Instagram and Onlyfans models, etc. -these are the people who are worshiped now.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 17, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Cope
> 
> if I ping her on instagram and tell her to be my gf, guaranteed she never answers????


No she wouldn´t


----------



## one job away (Jul 17, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Insecure about herself ?
> 
> Its virtually impossible for any female to be insecure today,except if they compare themselves to VS models.Other than that,as a female you just need a Social Media presence and you're an instant mini celebrity


Pretty much any female is insecure. The media pressures girls to be good looking from like 3 years on. The bdd you induced on yourself by analyzing your surroundings(better looks means better treatment) is openly pushed upon little girls since a very Young age. Man obviously need to be good looking as well but it’s nowhere near as present in the media. You had to figure that out for yourself. While females literally get it told from 3-4 years old on through kids shows n shit. My generation had Barbies, kids shows with princesses that were mostly measured by beauty, beauty products left and right to enhance your looks. If you get told from early age on, active or passive, that most of your value comes from your looks even the most beautiful woman will be insecure.

the difference is that females know their value is mostly effected by looks while men don’t know their value also comes mostly from looks.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Jul 17, 2021)

one job away said:


> Pretty much any female is insecure. The media pressures girls to be good looking from like 3 years on. The bdd you induced on yourself by analyzing your surroundings(better looks means better treatment) is openly pushed upon little girls since a very Young age. Man obviously need to be good looking as well but it’s nowhere near as present in the media. You had to figure that out for yourself. While females literally get it told from 3-4 years old on through kids shows n shit. My generation had Barbies, kids shows with princesses that were mostly measured by beauty, beauty products left and right to enhance your looks. If you get told from early age on, active or passive, that most of your value comes from your looks even the most beautiful woman will be insecure.
> 
> the difference is that females know their value is mostly effected by looks while men don’t know their value also comes mostly from looks.


true, young girls play with barbie dolls and makeup sets, young boys play with guns and trucks and DC action figures (etc)


----------

